# We Need a Warning on Kool-Aid



## Dame (Jun 12, 2015)

Apparently large amounts of it can cause delusions of blackness.
An NAACP leader has been caught "passing" as black. So, does that mean she can or can't be racist? 



> *Larry and Ruthanne Dolezal revealed that their daughter Rachel Dolezal, 37, is white - not black, as she has claimed to be*
> 
> *They say she started 'disguising herself' in 2007 and no longer speaks to them because they will 'ruin her image'*
> 
> ...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...parents-convincing-community-black-years.html


----------



## x SF med (Jun 12, 2015)

Lou Reed covers this issue rather well.... NSFW...


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2015)

Well...that's one way to do it. I have to wonder, does this make her as courageous as Caitlyn Jenner?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Well...that's one way to do it. I have to wonder, does this make her as courageous as Caitlyn Jenner?



Or does this make her the antithesis of Michael Jackson?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't know which would actually be worse, a black batshit pedo that surgically turned himself white, or a white batshit self-identifying "black" that's helped to continue to ensure there's a wedge of racial divide in this country since if we all actually got along, she'd be out of a job and so would her minions...


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

@racing_kitty ...   LMFAO


----------



## pardus (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Dame (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 13, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> View attachment 13509



Meet the next Sec of State. He is out of work, a proven liar, a great supporter of the left, and looks great on camera. If HRC runs and wins, why not hire this  serial liar??


----------



## comrade-z (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tamerragrif...-student-she-did-not-look-hispanic#.iq3kwn35r

If true, then this is just an impressive level of dickery (or mental issues) to behold.  Someone telling a student that their experiences with their race/identity weren't significant enough to count while egregiously lying about their own.  This has to be some sort of joke on society as a whole.


----------

